# Ok.. Let's do this



## Nightwalker (20/12/15)

1. Name your favorite, local is lekker, all day ejuces.
2. Include if you sub or standard vape.
And... Go


----------



## Andre (20/12/15)

I vape mostly around 25 to 35W on squonkers with bf drippers, but have been known to go up to 50W on regulated devices with tanks. Mouth to lung all the way.

My favourite locally made ADVs:

*Fetch* by Wiener Vape Co
*Heavenly Peaches* by ComplexChaos
*Table Mountain* by World Wonders
*Taj Mahal* by World Wonders
*Colosseum* by World Wonders

*VM4 Special Reserve* by Vapour Mountain
*XXX* by Vapour Mountain
*Tropical Ice* by Vapour Mountain
*Pearing Melon Dew* by The E-Liquid Project
*Pink Lady* by The E-Liquid Project
*Lime Party* Extra by Mike's Mega Mixes
*Mint & Honey* by Mike's Mega Mixes
*AshyBac* by Mike's Mega Mixes
*Berry Yoghurt* by WhiteLabel
*Gravestone* by Voodoo Vapour
*Che Guava* by Craft Vapour

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

And what I like about @Andre 's list is that he has vaped many of the juices from many of the vendors!
@Andre, we need more time to catch up with you. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Cespian (20/12/15)

RDA: DIY Nutty Butterscotch - Dual 24ga 10 wrap 0.42ohm at 50watts (DA FLAVOUR!!!)
RBA: DIY Strawberry Custard - Single 24ga 8 wrap 0.63ohm at 21.4watts 

Sorry, I'm full of myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie (20/12/15)

Cant remember the last time I vaped above 1 ohm. Lol... Lately ive been putting claptons in everything, Tanks, drippers, the lot. All between 0.25 and 0.5 ohm.

My favorite local juices so far...


*Creamy Lemon Biscuits* by Creamy Clouds
*Regeant Sauce* by King Royale
*Northern Star* by Orion
*Table Mountain* by World Wonders
*Special Reserve Batch #1* by E-Liquid Project
*Yogi Drip* by Complex Chaos
*Many Many Lovely Things* by The Master Himself @Paulie

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

